# Burning Smell from Washer



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bad transmission, or the coupler is slipping. How torn up was the prev. coupler that you pulled off, and how old is the unit?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

The rubber part of the original coupler left some rubber particles behind which I tried to brush and vacuum out of the part where it is seats. The plastic part of the coupler (attached to the motor shaft) was broken in two pieces. The other plastic part of the coupler was intact.

I'm tempted to run the cycle again (while on fire watch) as see what happens.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is typical, when something heavy was thrown in, and caused the transmission to slip. The smell you are noticing, is most likely the transmission, not something else. Was there a spot on the floor that looked like dried oil, when you moved it, or on the transmission?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Common prob when coulper not oem or installed incorrectly. ends have to be flush with corresponding shafts. if the motor side was pounded on= can also damage bearings. if everything looks ok and mtr not shutting down on heat-the smell will go away after the C' wears in..


----------

